# how to choose a hedgehog?



## Dlk02191 (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm looking to get a hedgehog in the new year. Breeder I'm thinking about buying from thinks she'll be having a litter or two ready by the end of January. Assuming I have a choice I was wondering how does one choose a hoglet? With my dog, when we went to go visit his litter all those years ago, we let the puppy choose us. how can one pick a hedgie, especially since i've heard their personalities tend to not really be seen until they arte older? i'm not really picky about color- if anything i want the "normal"/ "standard" color. I would prefer a female as I've always had male animals and i woulf love haver an animal i can be a bit more girly with (in habitat set up and such). Plus then iI wouldn't have tyo deal with some of the male... urges, if you will. Had to deal with my dog during his puberty and let me tell you, sounds like hedgehog ejaculate is just as bad as a dog's hahaha! Any all comments/suggestions welcome! so excited about the prosepect of getting hedgie!


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hedgies do show their personalies early but they could change. I would say to still look for one that has the best personality. When I went to pick up a hedgie. I spent 30 minutes picking up and interacting with the 4 hedgehogs I had to choose from. I picked the one that uncurled the fastest and huffed less than the others. It turned out great because my hedgehog bean rarely buffs and raises her quills now. She is so So sweet. 

A list of things you should consider **health comes first
-look for any signs of illness 
-Check eyes, ears, and nose for drainage
-Make sure the breathing sounds good and there is no excessive sneezing. 
-Check skin and quills. Make sure sure there are no bald patches. 
-Make sure your hedgie isn't itching excessively. 
-Check legs. Make sure nothing is wrapped around the legs. Check feet and toes. Make sure everything looks normal. 
-Make sure your hedgie is moving and walking properly
-make sure your hedgie isn't lethargic in any way

***next is behavior
-choose a hedgehog that doesn't bite. I've heard of people taking hedgies home that bite them at the breeder hoping they would change...but they didn't get the results they expected. Yes, maybe the hedgie just liked your scent... But the hedgie could also be a biter. There is no way to tell with just one handling session. So be safe and find one that won't bite you. 
-All babies will hiss, pop, and curl. That is normal. But find one that will relax and uncurl quicker than the others. Find one that is willing to explore you.


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

sc2001 pretty much covered it all!- health is so so so supper important and the number one thing to look at.

I chose my baby girl because of her color (beautiful white, brown, and black with the cutest dang nose) and behavior. She uncurled right away and was exploring all over me and the blanket i had her on! I absolutely loved that about her- even though she was a little bit of a stinker butt when it came to warming up to me so I immediately thought she hated me. That is not true though- all hedgies, no matter how much a sweetheart they are, will pop, huff, and puff up at you because they will obviously be kinda like "uhhmmm who are you!?" but definitely buy one that warms up faster than others because that will be a good sign

Can't wait to hear all about your hedgie when you get her!


----------

